
You might not need a CSS framework - edward
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/04/you-might-not-need-a-css-framework/
======
azdle
This is my default CSS 'framework' and time I put up a website:

    
    
      body {
        max-width: 40em;
        padding-left: 1em;
        padding-right: 1em;
        margin: 1em auto;
        background-color: #EEE;
        color: #444;
        line-height:1.6;
        font-size:120%;
      }
    
      h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6 {
        line-height: 1.2;
      }
    

I think it results in a fairly nice looking site:
[https://mkii.org](https://mkii.org)

Inspired by
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)

